
When an “African unicorn” commits fraud - iafrikan
https://newsletters.iafrikan.com/issues/when-an-african-unicorn-commits-fraud-195304
======
Ozzie_osman
More info on the fraud and broader context here:
[https://qz.com/africa/1692129/jumia-reveals-internal-
staff-f...](https://qz.com/africa/1692129/jumia-reveals-internal-staff-fraud-
legal-fights-widening-losses/)

------
Lordarminius
Jumia is not an african unicorn. That point bears repeating over and over
again.

